# Crockpot Cabbage Rolls



## kitchenelf (Jan 19, 2004)

Crockpot Cabbage Rolls
From:  Recipe Cottage

2 heads cabbage
1 beaten egg
1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup minced onions
1 pound extra lean ground beef
1 cup cooked rice
1 8 oz. can tomato sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 teaspoon Worcestershire sauce

Separate cabbage into 12 large leaves. Boil or steam cabbage leaves
about 3 minutes; drain. Combine egg, milk, onion, 1 1/4 tsp.
salt, 1/4 tsp pepper, onion, beef, and cooked rice. Place about
1/4 cup of meat mixture in center of each leaf. Fold in sides and
roll ends over meat. Place rolls in crock pot. Combine tomato
sauce, brown sugar, lemon juice and Worcestershire. Pour over
cabbage rolls. Cover and cook on low 8-9 hours.


----------

